# Issues outputting HDMI video from laptop to TV



## syncyes (May 19, 2015)

Been trying to get my dual monitor on and running into a wall.

TV is a Vizio E221-A1

Laptop is a Lenovo ideapad y410p

The laptop recognizes that it's plugged in to the TV










the TV is on the HDMI input channel but either says "No Signal" or, if I switch to a different input and then back to HDMI, it goes through a process of

Detect HDMI Signal -> Retrieving Data -> Hdmi No Audio -> Not Support (whatever that means)

I don't think it's the HDMI cable since I just tested the same cable with this TV and my PS3 and it worked fine.

Thanks in advance for any advice you could offer.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How exactly is everything connected? Laptop HDMI out directly to TV input?

I can't read that attachment as it's way too small. Trying changing the resolution to a standard TV spec resolution (ie: 640x480, 1366x720, 1920x1080 @60hz).

Have you tried FN + F3 to select the display mode?


----------



## syncyes (May 19, 2015)

JimE said:


> How exactly is everything connected? Laptop HDMI out directly to TV input?
> 
> I can't read that attachment as it's way too small. Trying changing the resolution to a standard TV spec resolution (ie: 640x480, 1366x720, 1920x1080 @60hz).
> 
> Have you tried FN + F3 to select the display mode?


Yup, laptop HDMI out to TV input.

Tried to do both extend and duplicate the screen, neither works. Switched the resolution to all your suggestions (default is 1920x1080) and still black screen/No Signal/Not Support


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First and easiest, would be to try a different cable. While the cable works, sometimes the connectors don't make proper contact in all devices.

Second, is the TV being properly recognized? Windows will typically label a TV by name/model (ie: Vizio H5510 or whatever). So if it's shown as unknown or generic, it's likely not being properly recognized.

Last, I assume you are seeing that error on the TV. So it's likely not getting a signal or something is faulty (ie: HDMI output, cable, HDMI input/TV). It sounds like you have tested other devices on the TV using that port. So as noted above, try a different cable and also test the laptop on a different TV/monitor.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I am not totally sure your pc will connect with hdmi. Your manual says to use vga and audio cable. hdmi cables are for other devices. 

http://cdn.vizio.com/documents/downloads/hdtv/E221A1/UM_E221A1.pdf


----------

